

How many people are really tweeting? - abrashkin
http://techland.time.com/2011/04/01/how-many-people-are-really-tweeting/#ixzz1IPC9WVr7

======
zoowar
It doesn't matter how many people are tweeting, what matters is the number of
tweets that find a pair of eyeballs.

